# smart trailer needs new tyres, which one?



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
just noticed my Brian James smart trailer tyres are getting small split around the circumference , time to change me thinks as its a 2 wheeled trailer.

tyres are hannook 165 80 R13 83T

question, which tyre is best, are trailer tyres different to car tyres of the same spec ?

Neill
cambridge


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Chances are you will not be putting that many miles on them so the temptation will be to go cheap.

That will be OK as long as you get the correct rating for the max weight of the trailer

Brian James are an established operation, with a good rep.

They will be able to advise the best tyre to fit

Cheers

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

"tyres are hannook 165 80 R13 83T"

That will be Hankook, and the T at the end signifies a speed rating of 118mph.

Go for the same again, or jump a size to 175/80 R13 86T, that will give you a bigger safety margin and tyre life will be better.

86T is 530kg per tyre load rating against 487kg for the 83T.

In either case, the tyre you buy has can have any speed rating from N up to T or higher, you can't legally go more than 60mph.

Peter


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

thanks for the speeling tip :wink: 

might go one up, good tip

regds neill


----------

